# My 427 C6 Vette



## Goodwood (Jul 28, 2006)

For any of those that wondered why I sold my M Z4 Coupe, this is what I replaced it with. It's an 05 C6 Vette, with an LS7 Lingenfelter 427 cid engine, making 585hp at the crank, and 508 at the rear wheels. This is my 6th Vette, and without a doubt, the baddest one yet. All mods totalled up, I've got 12k more into this car vs my MZ4. It's got long tube headers, race cats, x pipe, BIlly Boat Rt 66 Exhaust, a HD clutch, HD output shafts, B&M SS Kit, Pfadt coilovers, Z51 sways, custom wheels, upgraded brakes and calipers, Race Mesh, and various other interior cosmetic items. This is actually the car I was actively researching before a thought I'd try to Z. Effing love this car!


















In case you think me a deserter to the BMW family, this has been my daily driver for the past 10 months!


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

nvm i read the post.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Very nice! I love the colors too! Very different.


----------



## mgianetto (Jul 8, 2005)

Sweet Daytona Orange, I think this is my favorite color for the C6.
Lingenfelter puts a Bad A$$ vette together. Are there any ZO6 components on there or was it a standard Z51 coupe that they changed to the beast?

Enjoy and keep under 210 :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You have somewhat of a good taste.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

im not even sure which one looks better, but damn that m5 looks eatable


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

2 gorgeous cars.


----------



## Caddyshk (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks great Goodwood!:thumbup:


----------



## ian ashton (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice!

I see that you spend summers in Indiana, you should check out the Chevy Vettefest in Chicago if your on this side of the world;

http://www.chevyvettefest.net/

My dad actually runs these shows and is always looking for choice & unique cars to enter!


----------



## mahaloM3 (Nov 25, 2004)

Goodwood said:


> For any of those that wondered why I sold my M Z4 Coupe, this is what I replaced it with. It's an 05 C6 Vette, with an LS7 Lingenfelter 427 cid engine, making 585hp at the crank, and 508 at the rear wheels. This is my 6th Vette, and without a doubt, the baddest one yet. All mods totalled up, I've got 12k more into this car vs my MZ4. It's got long tube headers, race cats, x pipe, BIlly Boat Rt 66 Exhaust, a HD clutch, HD output shafts, B&M SS Kit, Pfadt coilovers, Z51 sways, custom wheels, upgraded brakes and calipers, Race Mesh, and various other interior cosmetic items. This is actually the car I was actively researching before a thought I'd try to Z. Effing love this car!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M5!!

mahalo!!


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

That is one amazing C5 you've got there!


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

I love the Vette !!! :thumbup: 

I never warmed up to the latest 5 series body shape. Sorry peeps. I loved the 540 way too much I guess.


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

i like how lingenfelter leaves the car looking stock.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Very nice. Are the Z06 wheels part of the Lingenfelter package? Besides the engine, what else do they do to the car? A Corvette was on my short list, but for a variety of reasons I chose the Z4MC instead.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Very Very nice :thumbup: How do you think the Vette that you have would run against a new C6 Z06? How does that Vette run compared to the M5 you have (Performance wise)? Since they both have nearly 500 Horses.. I was debating on a new C6 and then doing some modifications on it or just going with a new Z06.. Had any reliability problems with your Vette?


----------



## mgianetto (Jul 8, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> Very Very nice :thumbup: How do you think the Vette that you have would run against a new C6 Z06? How does that Vette run compared to the M5 you have (Performance wise)? Since they both have nearly 500 Horses.. I was debating on a new C6 and then doing some modifications on it or just going with a new Z06.. Had any reliability problems with your Vette?


Do you see a lot of vette where you are? What is the price of a C6 Convertible?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

mgianetto said:


> Do you see a lot of vette where you are? What is the price of a C6 Convertible?


I have not seen 1 in Taiwan. The reason being is because they tax cars here according to the engine size and the Vette being over 6 liters the tax on that would be tremendous to import and to pay the yearly taxes for registration. The yearly registration taxes here are according to the size of the engine. The amount is also fixed on a yearly basis:thumbdwn:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am not at all a fan of red cars (even a FIAT in red), but that E60 M5 is beautiful. Wow. :thumbup: 


.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Damn!! Nice 'Vette. Nice M5 too. Who details your cars? The depth on your M5 is spectacular.


----------



## Shifty24 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice cars... I should have stayed in So.Fl.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Goodwood is my new friend. Congrats on your gorgeous fantastic new car. Drive it in good health.


----------



## SpeedR (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice rides!!! Love the sleeper look of the Vette.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautiful cars. Especially like your new toy! :thumbup: I've thought long and hard about possibly picking up the used C6 Z06 since it's debut as a possible weekend car. It's the only american sports car that I'd ever consider purchasing myself, above and before the GT, Viper, or Saleen. Regardless of whether or not money was an object. It's stock performance #s are astonishing when compared with what you're getting for your money.

P.S.-I especially love the color of your Vette.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

wwb4 said:


> Beautiful cars. Especially like your new toy! :thumbup: I've thought long and hard about possibly picking up the new C6 Z06 since it's debut as a possible weekend car. It's the only american sports car that I'd ever consider purchasing myself, above and before the GT, Viper, or Saleen. Regardless of whether or not money was an object. It's stock performance #s are astonishing when compared with what you're getting for your money.


I love the look of the C6. But by the time I can truly afford one, I'm afraid I'll be accused of having a mid-life crisis :rofl:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> I love the look of the C6. But by the time I can truly afford one, I'm afraid I'll be accused of having a mid-life crisis :rofl:


Great minds think alike! :thumbup: The C6 is a beauty.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Contrary to some here I don't dig the color. You do have some sweet whips there, boss. i too like the stock look of the 'vette. I have always admired sleepers, especialy back in the dark ages when I used to street race. 

A question that I have for the board; I don't know a lot about Corvette's other than it's a 60k Ferrari but how would one tell whether one is a C5/c6/c344 or what have you? Obviously the examples from today don't look like the models of the 60's but I'm lost when it comes to C5/C6. TIA and sorry for the hijack question.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

teh_jev said:


> Contrary to some here I don't dig the color. You do have some sweet whips there, boss. i too like the stock look of the 'vette. I have always admired sleepers, especialy back in the dark ages when I used to street race.
> 
> A question that I have for the board; I don't know a lot about Corvette's other than it's a 60k Ferrari but how would one tell whether one is a C5/c6/c344 or what have you? Obviously the examples from today don't look like the models of the 60's but I'm lost when it comes to C5/C6. TIA and sorry for the hijack question.


Visually, the C6 is smaller, especially in butt-department. I'll see if I can come up with some pictures (or I'm sure others will).

BTW, disagree on the color  . I love that red on his vette. :thumbup:

Edit: here you go C5 in blue, C6 in red
(how the heck do I resize them to make them more equal?)


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> Visually, the C6 is smaller, especially in butt-department. I'll see if I can come up with some pictures (or I'm sure others will).
> 
> BTW, disagree on the color  . I love that red on his vette. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm going to have to do way more research than I thought. While I start digging through what should be a pile of information, would anyone be able to give a quick run-down of mechanical differences of any signifigant value while I abuse Google's servers?


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

teh_jev said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to do way more research than I thought. While I start digging through what should be a pile of information, would anyone be able to give a quick run-down of mechanical differences of any signifigant value while I abuse Google's servers?


Very quickly (I have to go see patients now ) - my brief, over-simplified version is that the regular C6 has the HP and stats that you would have had to have the Z06 version (think of it as the souped-up factory version) of the C5.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> Very quickly (I have to go see patients now ) - my brief, over-simplified version is that the regular C6 has the HP and stats that you would have had to have the Z06 version (think of it as the souped-up factory version) of the C5.


that's good enough for government work. I haven't really paid much attention to 'Vette's since I had to babysit a Z1 or whatever they were back in the 90's.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

nice vette. How hard is it to put down all that horsepower? What's the method in doing an optimum launch? I'm curious because I used to have a ZR1 corvette back in the day. Loved that thing. I actually got the digi speedo up to 167 on the 73 toll road when it first opened up in san clemente CA. A 427? What a bitchin' motor...lig and callaway are awesome tuners :thumbup: One question, why didn't you buy the current generation Z06...that thing can smoke an Enzo.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

teh_jev said:


> that's good enough for government work. I haven't really paid much attention to 'Vette's since I had to babysit a Z1 or whatever they were back in the 90's.


Just to make sure we're on the same page...

C stands for the generation, kinda like e30, e36, e46, e90 etc.

C4 began in 1984, C5 began in 1997, and C6 in 2005.

There have been special variants along the way, like ZR-1, Z06, etc.

Actually wikipedia has a nice summary :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Corvette


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

Goodwood said:


> For any of those that wondered why I sold my M Z4 Coupe, this is what I replaced it with. It's an 05 C6 Vette, with an LS7 Lingenfelter 427 cid engine, making *585hp at the crank, and 508 at the rear wheels*. This is my 6th Vette, and without a doubt, the baddest one yet. All mods totalled up, I've got 12k more into this car vs my MZ4. It's got long tube headers, race cats, x pipe, BIlly Boat Rt 66 Exhaust, a HD clutch, HD output shafts, B&M SS Kit, Pfadt coilovers, Z51 sways, custom wheels, upgraded brakes and calipers, Race Mesh, and various other interior cosmetic items. This is actually the car I was actively researching before a thought I'd try to Z. Effing love this car!


:yikes: :yikes:

:thumbup:


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

Holy Crap!!!!!! What a friggen car!:thumbup: 
If I had that Vette, I would meet my maker within the 1st hour of ownership.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice cars....What a tough choice....kinda like having to decide whether you want to spend the weekend with Jessica Alba or Scarlett Johansen....
An acquaintance of mine (he`s in the personal protection biz) had a Lingenfelter-prepped Suburban.... 720 HP twin-turbo big block.... said nailing the throttle from a stop was like launching the Space Shuttle....


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

My cousin just bought a new C6 Z06 when I'm back in California I would like to test drive his car.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> Very quickly (I have to go see patients now ) - my brief, over-simplified version is that the regular C6 has the HP and stats that you would have had to have the Z06 version (think of it as the souped-up factory version) of the C5.





teh_jev said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to do way more research than I thought. While I start digging through what should be a pile of information, would anyone be able to give a quick run-down of mechanical differences of any signifigant value while I abuse Google's servers?


Biggest difference that if you are looking as specs is in the type of motor. The C5 has a LS1 motor, the C6 has a LS2 motor. (C6 Z06 has a LS7, C5 Z06 has a LS6 motor)


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

If you ever decide to try something new...check out what Hennessey does to the C6!!! OMG...almost insane. Almost. I believe 705 horsepower at the wheels with a single after cat turbo. Monster.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Dorkerbiter1 said:


> If you ever decide to try something new...check out what Hennessey does to the C6!!! OMG...almost insane. Almost. I believe 705 horsepower at the wheels with a single after cat turbo. Monster.


I don't know if I'd go anywhere near Hennessey. I've heard too many stories.


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

You sir, have a couple of very nice rides...! 

Now you had to go ahead and just push me a little...I've been on the fence as to selling my e46M and replacing it with a C6, or even a C5 Z06.

Corvette's have always been my favorite, but tough to manage with kids (2 seater car)...heck the kids are getting older, maybe it's time to leave them at home while I participate in some driving nirvana with a new Vette..


----------

